# Review: RAM Electronics Custom Series In Wall Component Cable



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

I was given the opportunity to review the RAM Electronics Custom Series In Wall Component Cable. The quality of this cable is obvious at first glance, from the Canare RCA connectors that are professionally crimped and cold welded to the cable to the individual heat shrink on each cable. The cables are RG 59/U Mini Serial Digital Interface (SDI), Precision Coax, and 23 Gauge Solid Bare Copper and the shield is Dual Flexfoil® Tinned Copper Braid. This cable will handle just about any application you can think of:

• Video - analog/digital
• Component Video with Stereo Audio
• Component Video with Digital Audio 
• Composite Video with Digital Audio
• Composite Video with Stereo Audio
• Suitable for RF signal
• Monitor applications
• Broadcast
• HDTV
• RGBHV

It is also available with the following connector options:

• RCA to BNC
• BNC to BNC
• F to F
• F to RCA
• F to BNC

I tested this cable on a Sony DVP-NS708H DVD player and a Samsung HL67A750 1080p DLP TV. Picture and sound were superb and I could tell no difference when comparing the same setup using HDMI. The cable is available in lengths from 2 to 70 feet. Although the cable may seem pricey, rest assured you're getting your money's worth with this cable. Highly recommended.

View attachment 12248


----------



## HSV HTGuy (Sep 16, 2008)

do you know who makes the cable?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

No I don't.


----------

